# Lyft adds a timer for Pax pickups



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Introducing Easier Pickups









After taking a deep dive into your feedback about pickups, we built two improvements into the app.









*Five-Minute timer.*

The 'pick up' screen now features a five-minute timer so you can see how long you've been waiting for your passenger(s).









*Pickup confirmation.*

Just like you tap 'arrive' at a pickup location, you'll now tap 'pick up' when your passenger gets in the car. The power is in your hands to tell us when the ride starts.

As a reminder, your ride fare includes wait time, starting one minute after you tap to arrive. Each of these features was designed with you in mind - and there are plenty more where these came from. Stay tuned for new features as we upgrade the Lyft experience in every ride.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I thought you only had to wait 3 minutes for Lyft before you could cancel as a no show and get paid. The 5 minute timer is misleading then but a great option that I wish Uber had!!


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I thought you only had to wait 3 minutes for Lyft before you could cancel as a no show and get paid. The 5 minute timer is misleading then but a great option that I wish Uber had!!


Yeah I think they silently changed that some time back to be Uber's twin. Funny they used to advertise that difference as why they were better than Uber.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Yeah I think they silently changed that some time back to be Uber's twin. Funny they used to advertise that difference as why they were better than Uber.


They just keep copying each other... Soon they'll be one company


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Manotas said:


> They just keep copying each other... Soon they'll be one company


Yeah I just wish Uber would copy the tip feature from Lyft. It is apparent they won't. I hope Lyft does not take that away to finally be just like Uber.


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 27, 2015)

Is this one of those "We'll roll it out to you someday" kind of features? I sure haven't been seeing it today.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

bigdaddy said:


> Is this one of those "We'll roll it out to you someday" kind of features? I sure haven't been seeing it today.


I saw it for the first time today. Somebody tell me why this timer is a benefit? Don't you just cancel and leave anyway, it they take too long to get to the car, after not answering your phone call? Seems like more of that busy-bee "aint we important" activity from the Lyft I.T. people.

This timer was ENABLED and the countdown timer for accepting a ride-request was DISABLED in the lastest version of the Anrdoid Lyft App. That was a bad swap, IMO.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> I saw it for the first time today. Somebody tell me why this timer is a benefit? Don't you just cancel and leave anyway, it they take too long to get to the car, after not answering your phone call? Seems like more of that busy-bee "aint we important" activity from the Lyft I.T. people.
> 
> This timer was ENABLED and the countdown timer for accepting a ride-request was DISABLED in the lastest version of the Anrdoid Lyft App. That was a bad swap, IMO.


People want it so they will know when they can cancel and get the $5 no show fee after calling the customer. It's annoying to arrive and wait a few minutes and not remember exactly when you showed up so you end up waiting longer than 5 mins to collect the 5 bucks which is keeping you from other rides and more money.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

ND379 said:


> People want it so they will know when they can cancel and get the $5 no show fee after calling the customer. It's annoying to arrive and wait a few minutes and not remember exactly when you showed up so you end up waiting longer than 5 mins to collect the 5 bucks which is keeping you from other rides and more money.


Thanks for explaining Lyft's reasoning for adding that timer, ND379. You're right. It makes perfect sense...especially in areas with high demand. Apparently this new app feature was indeed added after numerous requests were sent to Lyft from drivers, like the e-mail stated. I hope they keep on listening to, and acting on our requests and feedback.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I didn't see this timer tonight but I'm pretty stoked on it . I had someone request a ride tonight , i get to the pick up address wait a bit then call them . The women proceeds to tell me she's at the Pepsi Center where it's prime time 300% her pick up location was 50-100% at first I'm thinking okay it's a surge I'm going to go get them , then she says something that sticks with me "we are debating if we need 1 or 2 cars" then she hangs up . I sit there for 15 seconds , check my other phones Passenger only app and realize she's playing the surge , requesting the ride with a pin outside of heavy surge hoping to get a nice guy that will come get her . I decide screw it I'm gonna wait collect $5 and grab a big ticket ride (which I did and a couple of them with pax that knew where to be for an easy pick up)
My problem was I could have sworn it had been 5 minutes so I'm sitting here every 20 seconds pressing cancel waiting for the charge option to come up. If there was a timer all would be well, I also wish they'd get rid of the need to contact the rider to do a cancel and collect $5

I'm guessing the timer is going to go Iphone first then Android . If I don't see it on android tomorrow I'm gonna pull that POS Iphone 6 out of my drawer and see if it's on there yet


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

Until this timer is released, I just log into the Driver Dashboard and go to driving history. You can see the current ride you're in and it'll tell you the exact time you arrived at the location and you can count the 5 minutes from there. Just make sure you try and call the passenger so that you'll get the option to click on rider isn't here or whatever.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I use Android and saw the timer yesterday


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Thanks for explaining Lyft's reasoning for adding that timer, ND379. You're right. It makes perfect sense...especially in areas with high demand. Apparently this new app feature was indeed added after numerous requests were sent to Lyft from drivers, like the e-mail stated. I hope they keep on listening to, and acting on our requests and feedback.


So should we all just email blast them and tell them to pay us more?


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Yes! GJ Lyft!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Manotas said:


> I use Android and saw the timer yesterday


Then it looks like the countdown timer was pushed out to us Android users first. But maybe not every market.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I will start driving tonight. I'll see if it has been pushed to the sacramento market.


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm not seeing this in Philly


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Then it looks like the countdown timer was pushed out to us Android users first. But maybe not every market.


I saw it today in the iOS version.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I use a stopwatch.....it's not exactly hard. But a timer would be nice for when I forget.

They won't get rid of the requirement to attempt to call, but remember you can just let it ring once and hang up.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Maybe it's because I've only done 273 rides, but I've only had to wait more than 5 minutes one time. The lady called and said her boss wanted her to do something special before she could go. After approx. 8 minutes, she came out of the building, and off we went to the train station.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I wonder what he wanted her to do?


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

I normally call the pax at the first 2 or 3 minutes so they have 2 more minutes to show up and if not I cancel, because if I wait 5 minutes and the call and they tell me ill be there in a minute or two ill end up waiting 7 minutes instead of 5.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Given that TNCs almost never do anything to make life better for drivers.... I wonder what the catch is here.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I wonder what he wanted her to do?


8 minutes sounds about right!


----------

